# Смещение позвоночника у женщины 55 лет



## Леонтон (22 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте.  Уважаемые врачи , убедительно прошу посмотреть снимки и историю моей жены(55 лет), и, если можно , подскажите  ваш диагноз по снимку и рекомендации.

Большое спасибо.

История:

   Начало болеть(стреляло в боковой части левой ягодицы и боль по задней части ноги, захватывая икру) – август 2016 года.

   Первый диагноз – радикулит. Лечение не помогло. В декабре 2016 делали физио и сделали блокаду, боль постепенно прошла , но позвоночник в поясничной части перестал гнуться нормально.

      22.11. 2017 сделала МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела , если нужно , то выложу описание или диск. Но, почему-то , смещения позвонков не увидели тогда.

    В июле 2018 года начались боли в правой ягодице с переходом в икру, как будто наливается раскаленным металлом.

    В лежачем положении повороты или попытки встать-лечь сопровождаются очень сильными болями.

     Были назначены разные процедуры, уколы, таблетки , но толку никакого.

Остеопат поставил диагноз – грушевидная мышца. Уколы Траумеля в мышцу сняли боль.

     Появились боли ближе к копчику, но другого характера.

Диклофенак – три укола и потом таблетки помог , боли стали намного меньше.

Сделала рентген 19.10.2018  – результат на снимках.

 

Ещё - есть покалывания и мурашки в ногах.

Ещё - рост 154 , вес - 68.

Вот ещё описание МРТ от ноября 2017 года. Если нужно, выложу диск. Посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Окт 2018)

Желательно выполнить рентгенографию ПОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## vbl15 (23 Окт 2018)

Спондилолистез, скорее всего, истмический.


----------



## Леонтон (23 Окт 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно выполнить рентгенографию ПОП с функциональными пробами.


Спасибо за ответ. На этой неделе постараемся всё сделать и выложу результат.


vbl15 написал(а):


> Спондилолистез, скорее всего, истмический.


Спасибо за отзывчивость. Если можно , поясните, пожалуйста, чем это грозит и какие могут быть последствия?

     И, если вас не затруднит, ещё вопрос - какие, по названию, позвонки сдвинуты? В описании написано "Смещение кпереди L5 позвонка до 1 см". Я посмотрел на снимки других участников форума, у них, вроде бы, L5 это другой. Или просто я не правильно вижу?

Для большей ясности выкладываю описание снимков.  Большое спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Правильно, просто там еще и аномалия развития, +1 позвонок.


----------



## Леонтон (23 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, просто там еще и аномалия развития, +1 позвонок.



Спасибо за ответ.  Не могли бы пояснить? Я ничего не понял - я правильно вижу, или правильно указано в описании?  и что значит "+1 позвонок" ?

Какой же позвонок сдвинут - L4 или L5 ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

6-ой.
Опишите снимков покажите


----------



## Леонтон (23 Окт 2018)

Описание снимков в сообщении №6.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Простите, проглядел.
Читаем. Люмбализация S1. То есть теперь их 6. Листез 5 на 6-бывшем 1.
А смориться как 4 над 5


----------



## Леонтон (23 Окт 2018)

Доктор, извините за назойливость, но я ничего не понял..... Все же , какой сдвинут относительно какого ? Не могли бы пояснить.... Ну, как бы для чайников...  Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Пятый на шестом поясничном, который бывший первый крестцовый.
Или пятый на первом крестцовым, который из-за аномалии развития стал почти шестым поясничным.
Поэтому Вам кажется что это другой. когда Вы смотрите на снимки других, у которых нет аномалий развития.


----------



## Леонтон (23 Окт 2018)

Спасибо большое, доктор. Как вы считаете, операция или можно обойтись?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Так не болит же.
Только не все гнется.
Так и после операции не все будет гнуться.


----------



## Леонтон (24 Окт 2018)

Болит-то болит, но терпимо и поддается обезболиванию пока. Сейчас терпимо. Опасаемся - не будет ли дальше сдвигаться , как вы считаете ? И какое лечение, кроме диклофенака посоветуете? Диклофенак очень хорошо помог. Прописывали довольно много разных современных НПВС , но диклофенак лучше всего помог. Что делать-то дальше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Будет ли сдвигаться зависит от Вас, от поведения и тренированности.
Правильное поведение, специальное лфк, корсет.

Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Леонтон (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, корсет уже носит второй день.  Про тему не знал, буду искать, если я правильно понял, то на этом форуме.
    Спасибо большое доктор, за отзывчивость и советы. К концу недели постараемся все сделать, что рекомендовал ваш коллега и выложу. Ещё раз, спасибо.


----------



## Леонтон (18 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте. Выкладываю снимки и описание ФП.
Убедительно  прошу прокомментировать.

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2018)

Считайте что стабильно.


----------



## Леонтон (18 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо за ответ. Можно не думать про операцию ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2018)

Пока не болит, то и не надо.
Надо думать о правильном поведении, корсете и правильном лфк.
Чтобы не заболело!


----------



## Леонтон (18 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ясно. Большое спасибо за ответ.


----------

